# Dull Anglers Club



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

So here’s the deal. I like to fish, but don’t like boating or seasickness drugs. I’m a one time river rat with bad knees that mostly hangs on the beach and piers.

At some point next year, if covid really is over as its going to be; I’d like to spend some time wandering around the Canadian side of Superior, Huron, or Ontario. 

Are there piers? Do Canucks fish them differently? Are there really still any Coasters on the North Shore of Superior?

These are questions that members of the Dull Anglers Club Need to explore

Anybody with thoughts too sensitive to post, feel free to pm me….


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I’ll drive


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

No body has ever looked? Not even a boater or charter rumbling in or out of a harbor?

Do I have to pin my hopes to google maps? Odd Canadian website?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

How long would it take to circumnavigate superior? And fish everywhere you saw fit? Two-three weeks?


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Seems like it would take that long, unless tipsters could help you narrow it down to seasons a fewer ports….


----------

